# Second Hand mountain bike



## Frazer (26 Oct 2007)

Hey all, I am in need of a cheap second hand mountain bike, just for pootling about in the city and nearby areas as I'm too worried about theft now to take out the racing bike into the city. 

Im in bristol and would pick up from anywhere in that area, I'm sure many people must have old unused bikes hanging about in their sheds/garages that they want to get rid of to a loving home, I'm not too worried about condition as I quite enjoy working on bikes.

I'm a student so budget is very limited!! Probably less than £100...any offers welcome


----------

